#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Монастырь Махамеуна.

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

был некоторое время назад. к сожалению внутри храма фотографировать никому не разрешают. 
http://photo.qip.ru/users/pannanatta/4201141/

----------

Топпер- (11.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> был некоторое время назад. к сожалению внутри храма фотографировать никому не разрешают. 
> http://photo.qip.ru/users/pannanatta/4201141/


Похоже отчасти на строящийся Камбоджийский храм в Лумбини.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (11.08.2013)

----------

